# Trunk torsion rod setting



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Recently I purchased a set of original judge torsion rods for my 69. Of the three available adjustment slots , which ones do you use? Just curious where they were installed at the factory. Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm curious; what is the diameter of the rods? I put a spoiler on my car that was not originally equipped and just put my factory rods in a different position and the trunk stays up fine.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

They are approximately .312 Just about 5/16. The non judge rods I have seen are approximately .290. Not much difference but enough to support the spoiler


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

greenjudge69 said:


> Recently I purchased a set of original judge torsion rods for my 69. Of the three available adjustment slots , which ones do you use? Just curious where they were installed at the factory. Thanks


Furthest rear slot is correct on a '69. Was on my '69 Arlington and '69 Lakewood built Judges, original trunk lids and original heavy spoilers sprung right up.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great, thanks for your help. That rearward most slot is the slot that provides the greatest amount of tension. Makes sense. I wish I could locate an original spoiler for my judge. It was gone when I purchased the car. Thanks again.


----------

